# Syrian breeders



## WorzelG (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi, does anyone know Syrian breeders in around the Andover/Salisbury area please?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Rodent clubs usually hold breeder lists.
http://www.southernhamsterclub.co.uk - I think is your local club.
https://hamsters-uk.org - national
http://www.britishhamsterassociation.org.uk/ - list of all

You may not find a breeder on your doorstep, but it's worth travelling to a good breeder whose ethics you support.


----------

